# Daddy what does those things do?



## steamer (Jul 17, 2011)

My Daughter wants to know how to do a post and what the emoticons all mean...she likes the one banging the head against the wall... :toilet: :redface2: th_wwp Thm: :wall: :wall: th_confused0052 :toilet:


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't think of when you'd use this one ?

Hungry emoticon 

th_wtf1

Where's The Food


----------



## steamer (Jul 17, 2011)

yea we kinda glossed over that one :


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 17, 2011)

Feeling a little :toilet: were we ???
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jul 17, 2011)

More like :fan:

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jul 17, 2011)

I did remove a few from the options.

Like this one...






Maybe I should have removed more of them?


Rick


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 17, 2011)

th_wav


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 17, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I did remove a few from the options.
> 
> Like this one...
> 
> ...





			
				krv3000  said:
			
		

> th_wav




  Ditto. 

 Ron


----------



## steamer (Jul 17, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I did remove a few from the options.
> 
> Like this one...
> 
> ...




Actually , you should put that on back in!  ;D That's AWESOME!

With Twins, I have lots of experience with the art of distraction...no worries! ;D

dave


----------



## AssassinXCV (Jul 17, 2011)

i remember this fun with msn messenger:









The sheep and the alien laser sword.... dont ask..

btw, they're seperate gifs, but i'm pretty sure the alien one was made specifically for the msn sheep...


----------



## rustyknife (Jul 17, 2011)

AssassinXCV  said:
			
		

> i remember this fun with msn messenger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA.....I'm crying!


----------



## AssassinXCV (Jul 19, 2011)

For when we're watching someone's build:


----------

